# Kids



## Ervinjay (May 3, 2009)

Okay Me and my Wife disagreement about weather the kids come first before us now i say that my wife come first before the kids because she was always number one in my life from the beginning why should i drop her from number one to number to in my life and now that we have a kid she says that i am not the most important in her life so now i go from number one to number two how do you guys feel about that


----------



## jaclynnbaker (Jan 30, 2009)

well, biblically and practically your spouse comes before your children. alot of people do disagree with this idea, but it is truth. your spouse is YOUR life partner. I am sure that you realize that and it is her that does not. Many women today make the mistake of overlooking that simple truth. Who is going to be there for her and with her when this child is grown? YOU hopefully if she gets her act together. Children are a wonderful blessing from God meant to enrich our lives, bring us closer as a couple and make us a family, but if mom and dad are not together and united as one than that relationship becomes lopsided and the family becomes disfuctional. Just ask a group of single women who used their children as "crutches" during a bad marriage. They lean on their children, pour their problems out to them and think "oh, me and the kids can make it on our own" and so there comes the divorce. It is a challenge to be a good parent and also a good spouse putting your husband or wife first, but as I said it is proper and the way God intended. Husbands are to leave their mother and father and cleave to their wife...not just until a child comes along...FOREVER. You can be a good father and mother and put your wife first. Your children will grow up learning what a healthy proper marriage is and learn how to succeed in marriage and parenting by YOUR example. I can't give direct advice as to how she would repair that, as I have not totally mastered that area myself and do know it is hard especially as a mother...but it is possible. I know several wonderful Godly women who have their priorities straight. God, husband, children, self...you get the idea. Good luck and I will pray for her enlightenment and your ability to effectly communicate with her on this matter. God Bless.


----------



## They Call Me Smooth (May 5, 2009)

I agree. Our spouse comes first. See the major issue with saying this is people automatically think "Oh your kids are on the back burner" and it's just not true. But in the end who is going to be there for you when you kids grow up and get their own families. In the end if you marriage lasts, you will spend more time with your spouse then any person on this planet. That alone should tell you who should come first on your list.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

for us, the kids come first, we are both in agreement. If I had to give up my life for my child, i would in a second.

Children come first.


----------



## Lavender (May 14, 2008)

God.. Spouse.. Children .. Parents etc is the true Biblical Order Husband & Wife are supposed to be Like one together Marriage Mate should be beside you when u have kids togeher ...loose your parents... Empty nest syndrome... kids marry then have there own kids etc thru out lifes journeys..

Most would die for there Kids & spouses Both without question.. so ranking an order that makes them sound unequal really isnt fair cause Most live there lifes with the entire Immediete family unit being equal.. although No doubt Father or Mother aka Husband or Wife would equally give there life for any Child to save them from harm .. 

I just think the ranking sounds harsh and 
un-necessary & gets very confusing when people break it down into there own categories ... Shouldnt be seperating parents and kids husbands and wifes in a category should just be left at ... God.. Family!!


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

My child comes first. My husband and I both agree. He gets his needs befor anyone else. In my honest opinon thats how it should be, you get married, your spouse comes first, then later on down the road, you have babies, they come first, they should get their needs above anyone else, they should be your first priority.


----------



## LaBella (Mar 9, 2009)

For us the kids come first, we drop anything and everything for them, specially when they were little. My family is going to a hard time with my youngest daughter, long story (see previous posts) and my H and me were having marital problems before all of this "Issues" w/our D, came to light. We have come out stronger for it, and all of our marital issues when away the moment our D came forward with her problems. We both have put them both as our first priority, we are working in our marriage in between the other issues.

But the kids come first.


----------

